# West End Bite



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

The bite has continued on the west end. A 3 man limit today. Caught fish on several baits, colors and leads.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

come on, you almost gave us some information there?
I guess you just want a pat on the back. Good catch I guess.

Rickerd


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Sorry Rickerd. I was in a hurry. Best was Kahki bandits at 60 and 1.9 mph. Perch bandits worked as well and purple crawler harnesses. Only 2 shorts. 3 miles west of west sister.


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

Basser57 said:


> Sorry Rickerd. I was in a hurry. Best was Kahki bandits at 60 and 1.9 mph. Perch bandits worked as well and purple crawler harnesses. Only 2 shorts. 3 miles west of west sister.


You guys have been tearing them up. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Steimy (Jun 29, 2008)

"No good dead goes unpunished"


----------



## NWCrappie (Feb 10, 2016)

I've heard bite has been good out past the cans, but I have been doing well in 17-19ft off federal. You may have to fight thru some shorts but in less than two hours wife and I collected our limit plus a bonus perch and probably around 30 shorts and half a dozen drum. I don't mind fighting the shorts when I still get some good ones and the wife can reel in fish after fish.


----------



## DanD (Jan 26, 2009)

NWCrappie said:


> I've heard bite has been good out past the cans, but I have been doing well in 17-19ft off federal. You may have to fight thru some shorts but in less than two hours wife and I collected our limit plus a bonus perch and probably around 30 shorts and half a dozen drum. I don't mind fighting the shorts when I still get some good ones and the wife can reel in fish after fish.
> View attachment 471157





NWCrappie said:


> I've heard bite has been good out past the cans, but I have been doing well in 17-19ft off federal. You may have to fight thru some shorts but in less than two hours wife and I collected our limit plus a bonus perch and probably around 30 shorts and half a dozen drum. I don't mind fighting the shorts when I still get some good ones and the wife can reel in fish after fish.
> View attachment 471157


Where is “federal”? When able, I’ve been near northern can line—A B & C.


----------



## NWCrappie (Feb 10, 2016)

Just east of crane creek


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Got 3 tickets again today early. Same deal as yesterday


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

I am hoping to go out this weekend from Bay View. It is the first time I have fished in the west end in close to 30 years. We were drifting and casting with Erie Dearies then. Any tips you can give me to update what the best method is now and a general area to fish in would be greatly appreciated. I have been trolling around the Fairport Harbor area lately and most of our equipment is set up for that but I stillhave plenty of Erie Dearies!!! I will pick up whatever you recommend.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

The right bait has varied greatly with many times being a pick your bait kind of day. Flicker minnow 11, deep bandit, michigan stinger spoons and crawler harnesses have all been strong for trolling. Also been successful with drifting / casting weight forwards and crawler harnesses. The fish have been high in the water column recently. Some areas / days there is an abundance of shorts and sheep head, sometimes there is not. Won't know until you try. Good luck.


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

Thank you very much, this gives us a helpful start. We will keep watching for reports from this area.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

A few areas to check would be c can, west sister, and further west from west sister


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks again. I still remember those areas!


----------



## NWCrappie (Feb 10, 2016)

Took the Dad's out yesterday left the dock around 2. Fished from c to b with no keepers but lots of shorts. Moved to north west of west sister managed to pull 5 with 2 around 20, and probably 50+ shorts. Not a great day for keepers but weather was awesome and we all got to spend some good time together. I was only running spoons, tried boards for a couple minutes but too many mayflies made it not worth the hassle. I will say that next time I will probably bring some minnows as I did see a few areas that showed some good signs of PERCH.


----------



## Jim11h (Apr 2, 2014)

We perched Sunday 4 spots from crib, Niagara, and D can with not even a bite.


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Still there around west sister. 2 man limit. Combination of spoons and cranks and meat. 2.4 mph with long leads did best


----------



## Basser57 (Nov 23, 2017)

Still stacked by west sister. Bandits and spoons and casting. Variety of colors. Deep leads and counts. 2.2 - 2.4 mph when trolling. Multiple days with 2 and 3 man limits.


----------



## NWCrappie (Feb 10, 2016)

Awesome I'm hoping to be able to try next week some if the weather will corporate.


----------



## NWCrappie (Feb 10, 2016)

Well I finally made it back out tonight. On water around 7:15pm quit at 9:15pm. West of firing range in 18-19 ft. Ran spoons and hot n tots. Took home 8 with plenty of shorts and others to keep us busy non stop. 15 1/2 to 20 inch.


----------



## NWCrappie (Feb 10, 2016)

Well I finally made it back out tonight. On water around 7:15pm quit at 9:15pm. West of firing range in 18-19 ft. Ran spoons and hot n tots. Took home 8 with plenty of shorts and others to keep us busy non stop. 15 1/2 to 20 inch.
View attachment 472616


----------



## NWCrappie (Feb 10, 2016)

Same place again this morning. Bite was good early then just shut off. Hot n tots out fished spoons today. Ended up with 10.







by


----------



## NWCrappie (Feb 10, 2016)

Finally started seeing some nice bottom marks about a week ago. They are literally everywhere from about 18 to 30+. Watch your electronics and try when you see them. Staying away from the packs and the pressure seems to help sometimes. Bite is a little slow, but what is better than a good day on the lake with some good company and a perch dinner to end with.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

doesn't get any better than that!
Rickerd


----------



## jackod (Aug 30, 2017)

Thanks for the reports. We are heading up to the west end next weekend and are excited to see some perch again.


----------



## Lems (Apr 9, 2013)

Finished yesterday with 102 nice perch just SE of Green. There were 6 of us with 3 young guys under 12 perching for the first time. Great day and great fun. Emeralds with spreaders and crappie rigs in 26 fow. They seemed to shy away from bling on the rigs yesterday, but each day is different. We fished from 8 - 2 pm. There are some scattered schools out there, so trust your electronics and don't be afraid to make some small moves.


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

How do you know which way to move to find a school that has dissappeared?
Rickerd


----------



## NWCrappie (Feb 10, 2016)

It's always a guess. Usually they are still in close proximity to where you first found them. Watch you electronics closely, cross your fingers and hopefully you will find them again. Also pay attention on your way to the spot you want to try first. You might run over some good marks on the way. If they shut off go back to where you thought you seen them.


----------



## Lems (Apr 9, 2013)

I agree with NWCrappie. Another trick to try is to let out another 40 - 50 feet of anchor line. This will get your boat swinging in some fresh water.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Then with your anchor line, tie it to a cleat on the opposite side of the boat to swing in the other direction to cover more water. Or there’s always spot lock… you can just drift a bit and lock it again.


----------



## NWCrappie (Feb 10, 2016)

Another great day on the lake. Started around 7 and was surprised that the chop was a little more than I was expecting. I was picking up a few but my 3 guests were not having any luck. After a few moves and the wind slowed down we finally found some takers. Headed for home at 1 with 78 nice keepers.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

slow pick near the intake, wife caught 12 perch, 2 eyes..23fow they were around, didnt wanna play


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

rickerd said:


> How do you know which way to move to find a school that has dissappeared?
> Rickerd


mark gps where you at and drive cirkle,50 yards,100 yards,200 yards or more,now you can decide where to fish.


----------



## stampman60 (Jan 12, 2015)

rickerd said:


> How do you know which way to move to find a school that has dissappeared?
> Rickerd


Live Scope Side Finder


----------



## 1more (Jan 10, 2015)

Deadeyedeek said:


> slow pick near the intake, wife caught 12 perch, 2 eyes..23fow they were around, didnt wanna play


We stopped there Saturday morning and found scattered marks but the water was stained and we went SW of A can and had a decent pick.


----------



## Bedrock (Apr 15, 2012)

Saturday, July 31 took a 2 man limit of perch a 1/4 mile east of C can. Slow pick but nice 9-10" fish.
Plan to fish Friday, Saturday and Sunday this week. Maybe try off the firing range area.


----------

